# deer hooves



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering what needed to be done to preserve deer hooves for a gun rack mount or something of the sort.? do you just let them dry out?


----------



## Skippy219 (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me preface this with, "I am not a taxidermist". However, I have seen forms for deer hooves. I have also used a rubber band to hold them in position and then I put them in a container and covered them with salt. I would shake it up every now and then. I forgot about them for about a year and they seemed fine. I left them in my garage when I went to college. They were fine.

Worst case scenerio, you just need to go hunting to get another deer and try something different.


----------

